# whats the best way to paint spokes?



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

hey, I'm regretting my choice of spoke color. Is there an easy way to paint spokes without having to take apart, paint, then rebuild the wheel?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> hey, I'm regretting my choice of spoke color. Is there an easy way to paint spokes without having to take apart, paint, then rebuild the wheel?


what color spokes do you regret? what do you want to go with now?

I'd say just paint marker, carefully, it's time consuming, and don't expect it to be bomb proof either, but I've had good luck using paint markers on other various things before...


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

If you use paint, might want to consider an automotive grade that has a flexible agent in the formula due to the constant variables of tension your spokes will see when riding. That way your paint won't keep chipping off.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> what color spokes do you regret? what do you want to go with now?
> 
> I'd say just paint marker, carefully, it's time consuming, and don't expect it to be bomb proof either, but I've had good luck using paint markers on other various things before...


I hate just the shiny plain silver, I want black.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why not just get black spokes?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

because he said he did not want to take apart his wheels and have to rebuild them


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Building a wheel can be fun. I want to give it a try.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Building a wheel can be fun. I want to give it a try.


 omg u have no clue how badly i want to learn how to build wheels., it can save u so much money in the long run. right now i am trying to find black Sun MTX's laced to black abbah front hub and black Lawwill rear hub w/ black spokes, for a reasonable price. i think i have searched every web site, and it is either WAY WAY to expensive for me (cheapest i have found was like 550) or thet donthave all the parts. but i can get all theparts from Sun for 317$ but i would have to build it my self, and i cant afford a trueing stand and i do not know anyone that does/know how to build wheels. and i could take it to one of my LBS but i only trust one of teh shops but that would kinda be like a slap in their face, specialy since they always hook me up real cheap, they got me a brandnew TOP for 300 when er body else was sellin them for 420, and jus other stuff like taht.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Best way to paint spokes? Without taking the wheel apart? Stainless steel?

I'm not sure. 

Any ideas on the best way to give a cat a bath?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> because he said he did not want to take apart his wheels and have to rebuild them


Actually... No. He didn't.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

a sharpie will not do you wrong. might want to maybe sand them down with a ridiculous ultra super duper fine sandpaper? i dunno worth a shot.

i just started to build wheels. it truely is an artform. one my of my friends is a semi pro dh'er, and he showed me. hes going to run one of my wheels this season, and depending how long it lasts he will beat me less severely! ha


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

To be honest I think you’re wasting your time trying to paint or colour in your spokes. 

If you want to do it, do things properly and rebuild the wheel with new spokes. You’ll be better off for it in the long run.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Painting spokes without a wheel rebuild will most likely end up looking ghetto.

Here's spokes I painted yellow. I removed the spokes, made a vertical spoke holder by drilling thread deep holes in a block of wood, and spray painted, two coats.










In hindsight, I probably should have lightly sanded the spokes, but they still look OK so far.

Here's Sheldon Brown's Wheel Building site. Should be useful to any novice wheel builder.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Actually... No. He didn't.


opps ur right. [email protected] it i always read what i want to see not whats actually there.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

how much thickness do you think powder coat would add?

alex


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

PC will add quite a bit. I think you'll have trouble fitting it through the hub eyelets.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Power coating can be done thin enough. All the colored Primo BMX spoke are power coated.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

If you guys want to learn how to lace, then do it! Unlace your wheels, get black spokes if you want them, go to www.sheldonbrown.com and learn how. It'll take a few tries to get it all right but when you do, it's great! That's the only way you're gonna learn. Then just have a good shop check them and give you pointers.


----------

